# Went to az poodle specialty



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

just want to say, glad you had fun! Wish I could have been there with my girl!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm glad you went!! Glad you liked the ribbons  Send a picture !!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm glad you went! I am sorry there were only a few partis, though. I thought that partis were popular right now. Hmmm. 

Letting Bonnie stack herself was 1000 times better than me placing her feet. She always looks awkward when I do it. When she does it, it is natural and she looks great. You want his front legs underneath his shoulders. If I recall, Stedmans front legs are placed really well on his body, so he should do that naturally without you messing with them. You can coax him into position with gentle tugs or walking him around a tight circle to reset himself. You may have to reach down and move one foot, but you shouldn't have to place each foot for him. A palm out with the word 'wait' keeps her there. You can also bend down, kneeling next to him to hold him in place if you have to. Having his person close will increase his confidence. Get him interested in something you have (I say try treats with him). Attitude in poodles is as important as conformation. Over training can bite you in the rear. 

I have seen tons of people using treats in UKC. It must be allowed or they wouldn't be doing it. I never used treats with Bonnie, but I did think about using them. I think they would have helped on a hot afternoon, but she was trained to sit for a treat. I was worried she would sit in the ring. It sounds like you feel he is lacking confidence and spark and umph? Why don't you get some delicious treats and see if he doesn't perk up? 

I saw Stedman move and he moves nicely indeed, so pretty! Build up his muscles so he is solid (running and fetching every day should do it within a month). Feed him high quality food so he has lots of energy and a layer of meat over his ribs. I my opinion a lot of show poodles are too skinny. I think they like them lean so they are more bouncy, but to me a strong dog in peak health looks more sure/solid on their feet, more like a prancing machine with drive. Stedman will probably not completely grow into his legs until he is closer to a year.

Poodles are very observant and sensitive. They pick up on their peoples feelings. If you were feeling unsure he would sense that. When I stopped being nervous and concerned about winning (if she did, she did; if she didn't, she didn't) suddenly she started to win a lot. I think because I was relaxed, she relaxed. I was stunned she started doing so well. 

Look into some confidence building exercises for him. Take him new places. tip: Lowes hardware store allows dogs. Tug of war is good- let him win more than half the time. Basic obedience classes help. I would say the dog park, but I am a little down on dog parks right now. Play dates with other dogs will help his confidence. Make sure the dogs are not big, mature dogs, but more his age. At the shows I bring Bonnie's favorite toy and her favorite blanket (like she was a toddler). Don't be afraid to be exuberant and happy in the ring. Talk to him telling him what a good boy he is while you trot around. In AKC, I don't know how that would be looked on, but in UKC lots of people talk to their dogs. You can be silly if you want to. Smile at him when you stop. Make him feel like it is a big game. He will learn that running around in a circle is tremendous fun.  

Here are a couple pictures of Stedman looking very sparkly. He has it in him. He is having a good time. When he is trotting, his tail flies up (and what a beautiful tail it is). When he stops you need to keep him occupied with you instead of worrying about everything around him. Maybe a chunk of steak will keep his tail up. 

He'll do it! I know he will. He is a terrific looking dog. 










Here is when he saw his Dad. Dad is obviously a good time guy and got Stedmans attention right away.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Did you get any pictures at the show? I would love to see all the poodles there.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I didn't take too many pictures but I'll put what I got on my computer and put them on here my boyfriend normally takes the pics but he had to take care of our 2 Shar pei which are definitely a handful but he was able to get a couple I took some with the judge after we won male & puppy but my boyfriend didn't take any on our camera so I don't know how to get them they said they take the pictures for the club anyways I use bait in the ring but stedman is too food motivated he gets over obsessed with my pocket and will jump up he's ok about free stacking but he likes to move just one front foot everytime never fails he's so perfect in our owner handler classes so it must be me but we'll get it there's no local shows till febuary so we got a month to work on everything but I can't complain too much he is only 7 months old. Anyway there were so many pretty dogs there lots of solids I wish I woulda took pictures . Tintlet the ribbons were really nice we got 2 big pretty ones  I'll post pictures as soon as I get them off my camera


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Would love to see the pictures!! I'm the one that orders the Ribbons for UPBA. The show chair said she wanted very Ritzy/Elegant ribbons for our specialty!!

Do you know who won Best of Poodle Breeds?


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I'm not 100%sure but I think it was a big silver dog from a lady from Colorado I forgot her name but she had 3 silvers one was an abstract, a white and a blue and white parti I was getting confused which show was best of poodles they were going around so much with different dogs and at the end of it I went to the bathroom so I missed the end I'm just going by who I saw with the ribbons lol I'll try to put pics on tomorrow I gotta go to my jobs Christmas party right now


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

That was probably JeanMarie..she has some very pretty dogs.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

heres the pics from the show , tintlet since youre a member of the upba maybe you can find out how i can get a hold of the pics they took of us with the judge and ribbon they said they were for the club so im assuming someone has it but my boyfriend didnt take our own and i really want those so if you know how i can get them let me know thanks


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ooooo...those are really nice ribbons! Bonnie doesn't have any that nice.  You're going to have to get a bulletin board for those puppies. 

Stedman looks great out there!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I know I started hanging all his ribbons around my hallway it's already pretty filled up


----------

